# How/Where do you store your bulk salt?



## Big Daddy

Considering going all bulk salt in the future. Curious to know your experiences. How/Where do you store your bulk? There are advantages/disadvantages to going this route for me, but think it makes good sense but want to get my ducks in a row for next year before I make the decision. Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## ajslands

in a salt bin, you can make one out of cement blocks and a tarp over top,


----------



## ajslands

btw the cement blocks cost around 350 a piece


----------



## cretebaby

ajslands;946676 said:


> btw the cement blocks cost around 350 a piece


What kind of blocks are you buying that are $350 each?


----------



## Matson Snow

ajslands;946676 said:


> btw the cement blocks cost around 350 a piece


You are a Knuckle-Head...We sell cement block for anywhere between $30 and $60 dollars....


----------



## ajslands

the big huge ones that weigh alot and are like 4' X 2 X 2


----------



## cretebaby

ajslands;946684 said:


> the big huge ones that weigh alot and are like 4' X 2 X 2


Who in there right mind would pay $350 for that?


----------



## Matson Snow

ajslands;946684 said:


> the big huge ones that weigh alot and are like 4' X 2 X 2


Again..You are a Knuckle-Head..Stop talking out of your rear....$30-$60..Per Block


----------



## ajslands

ones that arent made from scrap cement, or cement leftover at end of the day run at least 299.00 and there actualy called mafia blocks


----------



## cretebaby

ajslands;946699 said:


> i was told 350 so stfu


Ok I will shut up now.


----------



## Matson Snow

ajslands;946699 said:


> i was told 350 so stfu


I will take that with a grain of salt...You are a 17 year old KID that knows nothing..Talking out of his [email protected]%...Go do your Homework....You don't represent Grosse Ile schools very well...:waving:


----------



## ajslands

also this post is already in ice management, hey matson are you ready for this storm?


----------



## Matson Snow

ajslands;946699 said:


> ones that arent made from scrap cement, or cement leftover at end of the day run at least 299.00 and there actualy called mafia blocks


Wrong Again Skippy.....Who ever gave you that price,saw you coming


----------



## jomama45

One plant here:

2x2x4' = $25

2x2x5' = $28

For what it's worth, these are leftovers. If I remember correctly, another local RM plant was even cheaper a few years ago when I asked.




PS, these block should really cure for a full year before being used ot house salt!


----------



## ajslands

then they must be hollow, cuz idk how that much cement can be that cheap those things must weigh at least 500 lbs


----------



## Matson Snow

ajslands;946733 said:


> then they must be hollow, cuz idk how that much cement can be that cheap those things must weigh at least 500 lbs


Just give-up...YOU are Wrong..These are solid blocks..


----------



## jomama45

ajslands;946733 said:


> then they must be hollow, cuz idk how that much cement can be that cheap those things must weigh at least 500 lbs


Try 2400 #'s for a 2x2x4'

Also, understand that it's cost effective for a RM plant to pour these blocks than to run the excess crete thru a Jadair, etc...........


----------



## cretebaby

ajslands;946733 said:


> then they must be hollow, cuz idk how that much cement can be that cheap those things must weigh at least 500 lbs


Now you are really showing your intelligence.

500# 6x2x2 are 3500#


----------



## Matson Snow

cretebaby;946743 said:


> Now you are really showing your intelligence.
> 
> 500# 6x2x2 are 3500#


The ones we have hold about a Yard of concrete..


----------



## ajslands

its a good thing i said at least 500 lbs and not 500 lbs even,


----------



## cretebaby

Matson Snow;946748 said:


> The ones we have hold about a Yard of concrete..


8/9 of a yard to be exact. (for the 6x2x2)


----------



## forestfireguy

Locally they sell for like 100-150, I should have them shipped from where you guys are. But thats the way to go regardless of price. Tarps SUCK, build a roof or buy a cover all..............


----------



## bike5200

cretebaby;946753 said:


> 8/9 of a yard to be exact. (for the 6x2x2)


I would say .88 yards to be exact


----------



## cretebaby

bike5200;946971 said:


> I would say .88 yards to be exact


 ...............


----------



## bike5200

cretebaby;946983 said:


> ...............




______________________


----------



## iceyman

8/9 and .88 gotta be close ... at least you two have some kind of a clue instead of just blurting out stuff you think is right


----------



## Kubota 8540

Big Daddy;946658 said:


> Considering going all bulk salt in the future. Curious to know your experiences. How/Where do you store your bulk? There are advantages/disadvantages to going this route for me, but think it makes good sense but want to get my ducks in a row for next year before I make the decision. Thanks in advance for your input.


The concrete blocks are certainly a good option. But they would be totally out of place where I'm located so I opted for a stick built building with sliding doors and lights. At one time there were 3 different bays or slots now I only use 2 for salt or salt / sand mix. The 3rd is used for totes of liquids. The inside is lined with 5/8" plywood about 4' high and has been used as a salt shed for 17-18 years.





















Overhead doors do not fare well as the moisture from the salt tends to rust them to the point of disrepair. Now days there a lot of options for salt sheds but here again it will depend on your location and necessity to blend?


----------



## bike5200

iceyman;947002 said:


> 8/9 and .88 gotta be close ... at least you two have some kind of a clue instead of just blurting out stuff you think is right


6 x 2 x 2 = 24 / 27 = .88


----------



## ColumbiaLand

I bought 4 loads of mafia blocks last fall, the were 2x2x4 and they were $35.00 each. 
Just wanted to let you know what I ACTUALLY paid. if your paying 300 a block maybe they actually have dead bodies in them and your an idiot


----------



## Kubota 8540

ColumbiaLand;947076 said:


> I bought 4 loads of mafia blocks last fall, the were 2x2x4 and they were $35.00 each.
> Just wanted to let you know what I ACTUALLY paid. if your paying 300 a block maybe they actually have dead bodies in them and your an idiot


You mean to tell me the ones with bodies COST more??? I would expect some kind of discount !!!


----------



## JB1

I can get you a hell of a deal and they will only cost you $200 a piece. Hurry its a hot deal.


----------



## ajslands

how does so much cement cost so little?


----------



## cretebaby

ajslands;947159 said:


> how does so much cement cost so little?


They ain't made out of _cement_.


----------



## cretebaby

ColumbiaLand;947076 said:


> I bought 4 loads of mafia blocks last fall, the were 2x2x4 and they were $35.00 each.
> Just wanted to let you know what I ACTUALLY paid. if your paying 300 a block maybe they actually have dead bodies in them and your an idiot


They put the bodies in them? 

I thought they tied them to your feet and threw you in the river.


----------



## Kubota 8540

cretebaby;947178 said:


> They put the bodies in them?
> 
> I thought they tied them to your feet and threw you in the river.


That's why they are hollow! :laughing: That would take to big a rope to support that 500 lb block ! :laughing:


----------



## In2toys

Tell the kid what a yard of cement runs.... $100 or so?? + it's just extra


----------



## cretebaby

In2toys;947191 said:


> Tell the kid what a yard of cement runs.... $100 or so?? + it's just extra


Do you buy cement by the yard?

I have never, ever bought cement, by itself anyway.


----------



## dmaxplowguy66

I paid $25.00 each last year but they wanted $35.00 orginally. he gave me a better deal since I bought 40 at once! I've called all around central ohio and the average is 35-60!


----------



## bike5200

cretebaby;947210 said:


> Do you buy cement by the yard?
> 
> I have never, ever bought cement, by itself anyway.


The only way I have every bought cement or Portland Cement was by the 90 # bag, HD carries it and masonery supply houses carry it too. Old timers sometime describe concrete PSI as bag mix. Like 3000 PSI is a 9 bag mix


----------



## jomama45

bike5200;947246 said:


> The only way I have every bought cement or Portland Cement was by the *90 #* bag, HD carries it and masonery supply houses carry it too. Old timers sometime describe concrete PSI as bag mix. Like 3000 PSI is a* 9* bag mix


94#'s & 3000 psi = a 5 bag mix, but who's splitting hairs? 

BTW, I think crete's math is better, but thats just me!:laughing:


----------



## ohiogreenworks

ajslands;947159 said:


> how does so much cement cost so little?


You are a moron. After you get out of school tomorrow why don't you do some homework and call up your local plant and ask them how much for mafia blocks, instead of shouting out useless and incorrect information. :laughing:

Around here they are 15-35 bucks a piece depending on what plant you go to. Someday we will build a bin with them and a round top coverall of some sort. Seems to be the best option...


----------



## cretebaby

jomama45;947379 said:


> 94#'s & 3000 psi = a 5 bag mix, but who's splitting hairs?
> 
> BTW, I think crete's math is better, but thats just me!:laughing:


I think his math is better too. :laughing:


----------



## buckwheat_la

i am going to pipe up in defence of the kid, i don't know what costs of concrete are for you guys in the states, but here, we look at $170/yard for concrete, and the blocks you guys are talking about are made solid, SO, i am going to put this out here, if any of you guys are getting these blocks at $40, i will buy all you can get for me. seriously i have a hard time believeing that anyone is getting these this cheap, around here, i would be laughed at if i asked for that price


----------



## cretebaby

buckwheat_la;947512 said:


> i am going to pipe up in defence of the kid, i don't know what costs of concrete are for you guys in the states, but here, we look at $170/yard for concrete, and the blocks you guys are talking about are made solid, SO, i am going to put this out here, if any of you guys are getting these blocks at $40, i will buy all you can get for me. seriously i have a hard time believeing that anyone is getting these this cheap, around here, i would be laughed at if i asked for that price


The price of concrete is irrelevant.

These blocks that can be bought for ~$35 are made with scrap, or leftovers and can have seams in them.

ps Concrete is about $85/yard here.


----------



## wizardsr

I store my bulk in my supplier's salt shed... He even loads it for me...


----------



## jomama45

cretebaby;947531 said:


> *The price of concrete is irrelevant.*
> 
> These blocks that can be bought for ~$35 are made with scrap, or leftovers and can have seams in them.
> 
> ps Concrete is about $85/yard here.


Absolutely, irrelevent.

For the umpteenth time, the concrete we're talking about is leftovers, meaning:

- It gets dumped into a pile that the plant has to PAY to get rid of;
- It gets sent to some other poor sap who has to struggle with the crap, giving the supplier a bad name.
- It gets sent thru a $xxx,xxx seperator that cost money to run, and they still have to get rid of the aggregates.

Let's remember, this concrete costs the RM supplier NOTHING. The customer already payed for it. They have the decision to either por a block or 2 with it & earn some income to recover the minor costs OR dispose of it in a way that will only cost them money.

BTW, the cost of crete here is $100+ per yard, the block still only cost $25+.


----------



## andrewlawnrangr

oh man where did he go???? a 2x2x6 is $25 bucks here all day well actually any size 2',4' 6' still $25.00payup


----------



## forestfireguy

Columbia, 

Where in NY are you? We need some more block and if it's not too far I'd buy up a load in a heartbeat.......


----------



## ajslands

so then do they ever make them from fresh concrete


----------



## TRKling

jomama45;947552 said:


> Absolutely, irrelevent.
> 
> For the umpteenth time, the concrete we're talking about is leftovers, meaning:
> 
> - It gets dumped into a pile that the plant has to PAY to get rid of;
> - It gets sent to some other poor sap who has to struggle with the crap, giving the supplier a bad name.
> - It gets sent thru a $xxx,xxx seperator that cost money to run, and they still have to get rid of the aggregates.
> 
> Let's remember, this concrete costs the RM supplier NOTHING. The customer already payed for it. They have the decision to either por a block or 2 with it & earn some income to recover the minor costs OR dispose of it in a way that will only cost them money.
> 
> BTW, the cost of crete here is $100+ per yard, the block still only cost $25+.


Bingo!

They have maybe 10 minutes of labor into making the block with leftover concrete - but the concrete has been paid for already, by the original order. Seems like a nice little profit maker on the side for a batch plant.

Moral to the story, people's bad math on concrete calculations for a job give the concrete suppliers the material to make the blocks.


----------



## Brucester1

ajslands;947562 said:


> so then do they ever make them from fresh concrete


only the pretty ones .i work for a redi mix comp and we sell them for $25 .2x2x5 they take a1/2 yard to make and yes we use left overs.5 sack or more. 1yard is 4000 lbs


----------



## andrewlawnrangr

ajslands;947562 said:


> so then do they ever make them from fresh concrete


when it comes out of the truck.. it is fresh....


----------



## Brucester1

jomama45;947552 said:


> Absolutely, irrelevent.
> 
> For the umpteenth time, the concrete we're talking about is leftovers, meaning:
> 
> - It gets dumped into a pile that the plant has to PAY to get rid of;
> - It gets sent to some other poor sap who has to struggle with the crap, giving the supplier a bad name.
> - It gets sent thru a $xxx,xxx seperator that cost money to run, and they still have to get rid of the aggregates.
> 
> Let's remember, this concrete costs the RM supplier NOTHING. The customer already payed for it. They have the decision to either por a block or 2 with it & earn some income to recover the minor costs OR dispose of it in a way that will only cost them money.
> 
> BTW, the cost of crete here is $100+ per yard, the block still only cost $25+.


we crush most of the leftovers and sell it faster then we can make it.BIG BUCKS


----------



## Brucester1

buckwheat_la;947512 said:


> i am going to pipe up in defence of the kid, i don't know what costs of concrete are for you guys in the states, but here, we look at $170/yard for concrete, and the blocks you guys are talking about are made solid, SO, i am going to put this out here, if any of you guys are getting these blocks at $40, i will buy all you can get for me. seriously i have a hard time believeing that anyone is getting these this cheap, around here, i would be laughed at if i asked for that price


we have like 50 to 75 of them on hand right now.and in the summer well over a 100


----------



## cretebaby

Brucester1;947630 said:


> only the pretty ones .i work for a redi mix comp and we sell them for $25 .2x2x5 they take a1/2 yard to make and yes we use left overs.5 sack or more. 1yard is 4000 lbs


Sorry Bud, but a 1/2 yard won't make a 2'x2'x5' block.


----------



## Bajak

cretebaby;947800 said:


> Sorry Bud, but a 1/2 yard won't make a 2'x2'x5' block.


I does if you encase a body in it. :waving:


----------



## Kubota 8540

It sounds like a block that only takes a 1/2 yard of CEMENT to make, that are hollow, have bodies in them, only weigh 500 lbs and cost $350.00, and wanted by Canadians by the truckload should not be my first choice for use in a salt shed?


----------



## bike5200

cretebaby;946753 said:


> 8/9 of a yard to be exact. (for the 6x2x2)


I am curios, what math did you use to get 8/9 of a yard, have never seen this. Work a construction job, figured all the concrete, we where pouring a 1000 yards a month, I always figured cubic feet and convert to cubic yards


----------



## bike5200

jomama45;947379 said:


> 94#'s & 3000 psi = a 5 bag mix, but who's splitting hairs?
> 
> BTW, I think crete's math is better, but thats just me!:laughing:


You are right on the 94#, always order my concrete by PSI. Was at a concrete plant talking to a dispatcher and he got a call for a bag mixed. Never heard this and the dispatcher explained it to me. So 3000 PSI is a 5 bag mix I will remember this. Thanks


----------



## Brucester1

cretebaby;947800 said:


> Sorry Bud, but a 1/2 yard won't make a 2'x2'x5' block.


just measured our blocks. they are 20" x 20" x 5'. they weigh 1900#. "no bodies" one yard of batch cement weighs 4000# so just short of 1/2 yard per block.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

ajslands;947562 said:


> so then do they ever make them from fresh concrete


Those are called precast retaining wall blocks, and are made from fresh concrete (as you describe it). The cost of those is no where near the price you mentioned.

The "mafia blocks" typically used for salt bins etc are made from left over, already paid for concrete as previously mentioned by others.

The latter (with a cover all) is the most cost offective way IMO of building a storage area for salt.

Plywood lined shipping conatiners is a great idea also.


----------



## Allor Outdoor

ajslands;947562 said:


> so then do they ever make them from fresh concrete


Why on earth would you be interested in a "fresh" concete block vs a "non-fresh" concrete block?? Be my guest and pay $350 for your fresh blocks, I will continue to buy my "non-fresh" blocks for 1/10th the price!

You can buy blocks all day long in SE Michigan for $30/block.
They aren't filled with bodies (that I know of), they are not hallow, they are actual CEMENT blocks!


----------



## Big Daddy

Thanks to the two gentlemen who ACTUALLY posted an answer about the question. GEESH... I do not have time to debate about how blocks are made and how much they cost... I got snow to plow and salt to spread for a living.


----------



## mrsops

I keep my salt tucked away inside my container.. Theres a picture of it in another thread i started.. But heres a pic of the bins we made with the cement blocks


----------



## cretebaby

Bajak;947805 said:


> I does if you encase a body in it. :waving:


Good point.



Kubota 8540;947813 said:


> It sounds like a block that only takes a 1/2 yard of CEMENT to make, that are hollow, have bodies in them, only weigh 500 lbs and cost $350.00, and wanted by Canadians by the truckload should not be my first choice for use in a salt shed?


:laughing:



bike5200;947948 said:


> I am curios, what math did you use to get 8/9 of a yard, have never seen this. Work a construction job, figured all the concrete, we where pouring a 1000 yards a month, I always figured cubic feet and convert to cubic yards


You where almost there.

24/27=8/9

And technically 24/27= .89 



Allor Outdoor;948193 said:


> Why on earth would you be interested in a "fresh" concete block vs a "non-fresh" concrete block?? Be my guest and pay $350 for your fresh blocks, I will continue to buy my "non-fresh" blocks for 1/10th the price!
> 
> You can buy blocks all day long in SE Michigan for $30/block.
> They aren't filled with bodies (that I know of), they are not hallow, they are actual CONCRETE blocks!


Fixed it for you.


----------



## Kubota 8540

You where almost there.

24/27=8/9

And technically 24/27= .89  But not exactly. 
Exactly it is =.8888888 
Fixed it for you. xysport :laughing:


----------



## cretebaby

Kubota 8540;949066 said:


> You where almost there.
> 
> 24/27=8/9
> 
> And technically 24/27= .89 But not exactly.
> Exactly it is =.8888888
> Fixed it for you. xysport :laughing:


 Not enough 8's.xysport


----------



## Kubota 8540

cretebaby;949131 said:


> Not enough 8's.xysport


My calculator run out of 'em.:laughing:


----------



## Mr.Markus

Built a shed, paved the bottom, cold storage with big sliding doors. Holds 70 tonne. High enough to accomodate the 580 SuperM. Weather tight, no snow ripping tarps. Open door and load. Never a struggle even at 2:00am!


----------



## Kubota 8540

Mr.Markus;949157 said:


> Built a shed, paved the bottom, cold storage with big sliding doors. Holds 70 tonne. High enough to accomodate the 580 SuperM. Weather tight, no snow ripping tarps. Open door and load. Never a struggle even at 2:00am!


Absolutely! Now mine is not tall enough with the new Kubota. My first year of storing salt which was many years ago started of with the brilliant idea of, hmmmm, I'll just dump this load off the edge of the gravel driveway and cover it with this biga$$ tarp. Do I need to finish?


----------



## Mr.Markus

Kubota 8540;949168 said:


> Absolutely! Now mine is not tall enough with the new Kubota. My first year of storing salt which was many years ago started of with the brilliant idea of, hmmmm, I'll just dump this load off the edge of the gravel driveway and cover it with this biga$$ tarp. Do I need to finish?


So you've been there, done that!


----------



## Kubota 8540

Mr.Markus;949157 said:


> Built a shed, paved the bottom, cold storage with big sliding doors. Holds 70 tonne. High enough to accomodate the 580 SuperM. Weather tight, no snow ripping tarps. Open door and load. Never a struggle even at 2:00am!


I paved with asphalt also, about 4-5" now has sliding doors, first had overheads. Has lights. Mine is about 16' x 33' x 9' h, I have had 100 ton in it, although I had cables holding the walls together, so it wouldn't bow out, or blow out.

What size did you put up? I posted some night pics of it earlier in the thread.


----------



## Kubota 8540

Mr.Markus;949182 said:


> So you've been there, done that!


Snowed 8" that first night. 1:30 am shoveling snow off the tarp. Thought that was bad enough. Got the loader tractor out to load salt , sank almost to the axles with a bucket full salt thawed the ground, had sod, dirt, gravel etc in the salt. Hellava mess!


----------



## Mr.Markus

The salt storage is a little area in a bigger shed, about 12'w X 40'L X 18'H. The rest of the shed holds the grader,single axle dump truck storage for a Ford Crew cab super duty and a boarded horse and mule It's in the background of my Avatar which I tried to post a picture to the picture area but am having tech trouble (in my head).


----------



## Kubota 8540

Mr.Markus;949211 said:


> The salt storage is a little area in a bigger shed, about 12'w X 40'L X 18'H. The rest of the shed holds the grader,single axle dump truck storage for a Ford Crew cab super duty and a boarded horse and mule It's in the background of my Avatar which I tried to post a picture to the picture area but am having tech trouble (in my head).


Try renaming the picture file. Right click the picture, then left click rename, just change the name a little, then upload?

Basically the same size, yours @ 528 mine @ 480 sq ft.

No problem with the salt content in the air rusting anything?


----------



## nhpatriot

I always leave my piles out in the middle of the yard, and use them as jumps. Then, each time I take the Kubota to get a scoop, I put it in high gear and try to beat the distance of my last jump.


----------



## Kubota 8540

nhpatriot;949227 said:


> I always leave my piles out in the middle of the yard, and use them as jumps. Then, each time I take the Kubota to get a scoop, I put it in high gear and try to beat the distance of my last jump.


And your best distance so far has been...................:bluebounc
:laughing: Made me look closer!


----------



## Mr.Markus

The picture is there if you chech my previous posts you'll find it. 
Salt content in the air done any noticable damage in the past 5 yrs. but I'm a stickler for clean equipment. I also get it delivered by live bottom so it never touches the ground. The dimensions I gave you were for the salt storage only, Of course the pile is probably only 10ft high, 18 ft would (as you say) buckle the walls.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Boys and their toys. Hope you paid for that!


----------



## augerandblade

Salt stored in a greenhouse covered in plastic with open front. Works Great.


----------



## Kubota 8540

Mr.Markus;949244 said:


> The picture is there if you chech my previous posts you'll find it.
> Salt content in the air done any noticable damage in the past 5 yrs. but I'm a stickler for clean equipment. I also get it delivered by live bottom so it never touches the ground. The dimensions I gave you were for the salt storage only, Of course the pile is probably only 10ft high, 18 ft would (as you say) buckle the walls.


That would be awesome to have that shed full of salt! Pole buildings have more ventilation than a stick built type garage building. I built this one 17-19 years ago I think. It won't be much longer before I'll have to re-do it. The nails are starting to rust off. I'd like to raise it up to at least 12' H and put a gravel berm/backer around the outside. I mainly use the skidsteer to load salt anyway but it would be nice to get the Kubota in there also.


----------



## Big Daddy

Thanks guys!! The pics are great! I appreciate the feedback. Sounds like I got some homework for the summer to do! LOL! Good to know about the tarps, the snow, etc... and the clearance. Good info and I appreciate it!
(Big Daddy's Wife)


----------



## Kubota 8540

Big Daddy;949280 said:


> Thanks guys!! The pics are great! I appreciate the feedback. Sounds like I got some homework for the summer to do! LOL! Good to know about the tarps, the snow, etc... and the clearance. Good info and I appreciate it!
> (Big Daddy's Wife)


Beware of the lightweight expensive hollow cement blocks, its been rumored there may be bodies in them !:laughing:


----------



## nhpatriot

These are our local Mafia blocks.

You can see the seams in the concrete. The one in the second picture is actually half red concrete. Hmmm.....or maybe it is the blood leaking out from inside.


----------



## Kubota 8540

augerandblade;949262 said:


> Salt stored in a greenhouse covered in plastic with open front. Works Great.


Those things are tough ! I plow and salt for a large green house operation and have been totally surprised by their strength, durability, and longevity. Here in that operation they heat them also with forced air natural gas furnaces. Those would be great for salt also, just have to stay away from the sides.


----------



## Kubota 8540

nhpatriot;949305 said:


> These are our local Mafia blocks.
> 
> You can see the seams in the concrete. The one in the second picture is actually half red concrete. Hmmm.....or maybe it is the blood leaking out from inside.


:laughing: See, Maybe it's more than a rumor, :laughing: 
Don't need any rope that way either. My neighbors would not like that approach to a salt storage area. But bank the soil up to the outside of those to keep the water away from the pile, roof it, and that would be nice and solid.


----------



## Bajak

nhpatriot;949305 said:


> These are our local Mafia blocks.
> 
> You can see the seams in the concrete. The one in the second picture is actually half red concrete. Hmmm.....or maybe it is the blood leaking out from inside.


How do you think they came up with the name "mafia blocks" in the first place?


----------



## Mr.Markus

I think better at 4:00 am. Here's the pic of my shed.


----------



## mrsops

Mr.Markus;949613 said:


> I think better at 4:00 am. Here's the pic of my shed.


mr markus what size is your shop


----------



## nhpatriot

Mr.Markus;949260 said:


> Boys and their toys. Hope you paid for that!


Have a closer look at the picture....it's possible I was putting you on

Sweet shop by the way!


----------



## Mr.Markus

nhpatriot;949658 said:


> Have a closer look at the picture....it's possible I was putting you on
> 
> Sweet shop by the way!


I saw the stabs were out a bit and the hoe extended, thought I should play along.


----------



## Big Daddy

Thanks ... Nice looking outbuildings. Nice setup! Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Mr.Markus

mrsops;949643 said:


> mr markus what size is your shop


The original outbuilding is 24wX40lX18h we've added to it since then in little lean twos.
What you don't see in that picture is the warehouse 48'X80'x20'. There's a corner in this picture.


----------



## plowking35

20 foot sea container for the last 5 years.
Dino


----------



## nhpatriot

plowking35;950505 said:


> 20 foot sea container for the last 5 years.
> Dino


How do you load the container without having to dump it outside first? If you dump outside, what about water, etc. getting in the salt?


----------



## Mark13

Kubota 8540;947016 said:


> The concrete blocks are certainly a good option. But they would be totally out of place where I'm located so I opted for a stick built building with sliding doors and lights. At one time there were 3 different bays or slots now I only use 2 for salt or salt / sand mix. The 3rd is used for totes of liquids. The inside is lined with 5/8" plywood about 4' high and has been used as a salt shed for 17-18 years.
> 
> View attachment 69573
> View attachment 69574
> View attachment 69575


That building wouldn't happen to be in Woodstock would it?


----------



## Kubota 8540

Mark13;950653 said:


> That building wouldn't happen to be in Woodstock would it?


No, I'm 90 miles SW of Chicago, rural area of i80 But it could be for the right price


----------



## Mark13

Kubota 8540;950656 said:


> No, I'm 90 miles SW of Chicago, rural area of i80


Ya, definitely no where close then. The building looked similar to a setup for salt someone has by a place I plowed occasionally last winter.


----------



## skidooer

nhpatriot;949305 said:


> These are our local Mafia blocks.
> 
> You can see the seams in the concrete. The one in the second picture is actually half red concrete. Hmmm.....or maybe it is the blood leaking out from inside.


is that a first aid kit in the pic on the ground


----------



## JD Dave

Our blocks our 2x2x6 and we paid $125 delivered or $100 oicked up. The pic is of our 30x30 and we also have one that is 30x45 with the same blocks. On edit I seem to think they might be 30" high. I can't remember.


----------



## ajslands

JohnnyRoyale;948016 said:


> Those are called precast retaining wall blocks, and are made from fresh concrete (as you describe it). The cost of those is no where near the price you mentioned.
> 
> The "mafia blocks" typically used for salt bins etc are made from left over, already paid for concrete as previously mentioned by others.
> 
> The latter (with a cover all) is the most cost offective way IMO of building a storage area for salt.
> 
> Plywood lined shipping conatiners is a great idea also.


i took a good look at them today, they are those precast retainh wall blocks, and there not hollow either, hes gotem stqcked like 8' high and they go back about 150' i donf remebr the number of how many tons of salt he puts in there... he buys them fresh because he dosent like cheap stuff,


----------



## mrsops

JD Dave;950719 said:


> Our blocks our 2x2x6 and we paid $125 delivered or $100 oicked up. The pic is of our 30x30 and we also have one that is 30x45 with the same blocks. On edit I seem to think they might be 30" high. I can't remember.


Dave how much does a tent like that go for?


----------



## JD Dave

mrsops;950847 said:


> Dave how much does a tent like that go for?


Ours are not cheap, they are about 7 years old and still look like new. A 30x30 is about 7K. We chose to go with heavier models so they would last a min of 10 years.


----------



## plowking35

Yes we dump outside and then load into container with skid steer. We do it on a dry day so we dont get the salt wet.
Dino


----------



## Mr.Markus

JD Dave;950719 said:


> Our blocks our 2x2x6 and we paid $125 delivered or $100 oicked up. The pic is of our 30x30 and we also have one that is 30x45 with the same blocks. On edit I seem to think they might be 30" high. I can't remember.


JD Dave, I like that setup, Tear down and expandable. Do you close it in with a curtain or leave it open? Looks nice and tidy.


----------



## Brucester1

JD Dave;951084 said:


> Ours are not cheap, they are about 7 years old and still look like new. A 30x30 is about 7K. We chose to go with heavier models so they would last a min of 10 years.


a local farmer is in the process of building one. we delivered cement to him. he has 2 or 3 already. he likes them very much. he uses them because they are movable and don't increase taxes. they have been up 6 or 7 years and are holding up well.


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Mr.Markus;949613 said:


> I think better at 4:00 am. Here's the pic of my shed.


Around here a shed is 8x10 and you buy it from Lowes. That is a dam barn! Very nice setup tho!


----------



## Mr.Markus

ohiogreenworks;952307 said:


> Around here a shed is 8x10 and you buy it from Lowes. That is a dam barn! Very nice setup tho!


The lean to on the right does have a horse and mule living in it.


----------



## 2005_Sierra

to settle any dispute about the size, weight and such about the blocks here is a link to a company that makes the forms for the blocks. http://www.worldblock.com/v-interlock/straights/v-interlock-2-x-2-x-6-1-cu-yd-straight.html The blocks are made out of returns off the truck at the end of the day. and around here they go for $25 a piece any size whether you take a 6', 4', 3', 2'. but i have heard of them going for as cheap as $15 or 20 but these are generally not square.

And these "mafia" blocks make great salt bins just be sure to seal the concrete to help prolong the life of the blocks. Also notice i said _*concrete*_ blocks not cement. cement is the powder that is added to the mix to bond it together


----------



## Westhardt Corp.

Maybe during the active ready-mix season, but come late fall when most contractors are looking for them, they are significantly more expensive. Still relatively cheap in th big picture, though--$30/$50 3'/6' is pretty common, plus trucking and setup costs.


----------



## jomama45

2005_Sierra;968168 said:


> to settle any dispute about the size, weight and such about the blocks here is a link to a company that makes the forms for the blocks. http://www.worldblock.com/v-interlock/straights/v-interlock-2-x-2-x-6-1-cu-yd-straight.html The blocks are made out of returns off the truck *at the end of the day*. and around here they go for $25 a piece any size whether you take a 6', 4', 3', 2'. but i have heard of them going for as cheap as $15 or 20 but these are generally not square.
> 
> And these "mafia" blocks make great salt bins just be sure to seal the concrete to help prolong the life of the blocks. Also notice i said _*concrete*_ blocks not cement. cement is the powder that is added to the mix to bond it together


I think this was settled quite a while ago, but just to adress your post:

That link says a 2' x 2' x 6' block equals 1 yard of concrete. It's not very accurite as it actually equals 8/9's of a yard as stated much earlier. It may not seam like a big deal, but it adds up to a few hundred pounds.

Kudos on the word concrete Vs. cement though!
Also not a big deal, but these returns are from any time of the day a truck comes back with substantial cocnrete, not just at the end.


----------



## cretebaby

jomama45;968808 said:


> That link says a 2' x 2' x 6' block equals 1 yard of concrete. It's not very accurite as it actually equals 8/9's of a yard as stated much earlier. .


8/9 of a yard? How the heck do you figure................oh wait. :laughing:


----------



## jomama45

cretebaby;968827 said:


> 8/9 of a yard? How the heck do you figure................oh wait. :laughing:


Dumb a$$ WI public schools math at work!!


----------



## 2005_Sierra

it says it's a 1 yard block but if you look closer it actually says 24 Cubic feet total volume. 

And you are also correct it's not just at the end of the day but around this time of year it is usually only at the end of the day because the customer wants some "heat" into the concrete to help it set up without having to add calcium to the mix. :salute:


----------



## jomama45

2005_Sierra;968969 said:


> *it says it's a 1 yard block but if you look closer it actually says 24 Cubic feet total volume*.
> 
> And you are also correct it's not just at the end of the day but around this time of year it is usually only at the end of the day because the customer wants some "heat" into the concrete to help it set up without having to add calcium to the mix. :salute:


That's exactly what I'm saying, a 2 x 2 x 6 equals 24 cubic feet, but 1 yard is actually 27 cubic feet. That makes that mold 8/9' s of a cubic yard.


----------



## 2005_Sierra

jomama45;968979 said:



> That's exactly what I'm saying, a 2 x 2 x 6 equals 24 cubic feet, but 1 yard is actually 27 cubic feet. That makes that mold 8/9' s of a cubic yard.


ok we are agreeing that they are a 24 cubic foot block or 8/9 of a cubic yard.


----------



## Westhardt Corp.

41,472 cubic inches!! Sorry, I'm a big block kind of guy...cubic inches _rule._

:laughing:


----------



## hlntoiz

plowking35;950505 said:


> 20 foot sea container for the last 5 years.
> Dino


Yup IMO a sea container is the cheepest, the dryest and most secure way to store salt. I use a 40' one.


----------



## grasmancolumbus

*Here is my pile*

Here's were it was dropped and where it went


----------



## John Mac

Here is mine:


----------



## PlatinumService

Hey JD Dave how much salt can your 30 by 30 hold?


----------



## KJ Cramer

Hey Crete, where do I get that car? and thanks for trying to clear up the cement vs. concrete, some still don't get it though.


----------



## JD Dave

PlatinumService;986810 said:


> Hey JD Dave how much salt can your 30 by 30 hold?


Our 30 x30 holds about 170 ton and our 30x45ft holds 300. If your using a skid to stack it will be considerably less.


----------



## cretebaby

KJ Cramer;987209 said:


> Hey Crete, where do I get that car? and thanks for trying to clear up the cement vs. concrete, some still don't get it though.


Ya like that Huh?


----------



## KJ Cramer

cretebaby;987249 said:


> Ya like that Huh?


Hell Yeah! that'll be my lot checker


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

JD Dave;950719 said:


> Our blocks our 2x2x6 and we paid $125 delivered or $100 oicked up. The pic is of our 30x30 and we also have one that is 30x45 with the same blocks. On edit I seem to think they might be 30" high. I can't remember.


whats the coverall canopy like that run before install? Do you have a front tarp door for it for the summer or to keep the rain/snow out?


----------



## NW Snow Removal

If your using a skid to stack it will be considerably less.

we can stack ours 20 feet tall with our skid. gotta learn how to build a ramp with salt and drive up and down the pile.


----------



## Westhardt Corp.

Track or wheel?


----------



## capitalsnow

whats the going rate for those coveralls 30x30, anybody have an idea?


----------



## Kubota 8540

capitalsnow;1029099 said:


> whats the going rate for those coveralls 30x30, anybody have an idea?


I think I have read they are about $7,000.? But I'm not sure.


----------

